# HTC and ICS



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems like the big hang up on getting CM 9 going is RIL, as far as the tbolt is concerned. My question is, has HTC said which current phone they have will be the first to get upgraded to ICS?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BBowermaster (Oct 1, 2011)

HTC Rezound


----------



## seang (Jul 15, 2011)

HTC hasnt ever said that the tbolt is going to get ICS.

• HTC Amaze 4G: Ice Cream Sandwich is definitely headed to HTC's Amaze 4G phone, according to a statement released by HTC. The Amaze 4G should get its Android 4.0 upgrade in "early 2012," according to HTC.
• HTC EVO 3D: HTC's EVO 3D is on the ICS shortlist, according to statements posted by both HTC and [url="http://community.sprint.com/baw/community/sprintblogs/announcements/blog/2011/11/07/update-on-android-40-ice-cream-sandwich-for-htc-devices"]Sprint in early November. The phone is said to be in line for its Android 4.0 upgrade sometime toward the start of 2012.
[/url]• HTC Raider [UPDATED 12/15/11]: According to a leaked document said to be from Bell, the non-American HTC Raider phone could receive its Android 4.0 upgrade in March of 2012. It's a promising sign, but at this point, it's anything but official: Thus far, neither Bell nor HTC has confirmed the validity of the information.
• HTC EVO Design 4G: Sprint and [url="http://www.facebook.com/notes/htc/announcing-the-first-wave-of-htc-devices-to-receive-upgrades-to-ice-cream-sandwi/10150518462703084"]HTC have both confirmed the EVO Design 4G will be getting the Android 4.0 upgrade. The two companies say the upgrade should arrive sometime early in 2012.
[/url]• HTC Rezound: The new HTC Rezound is slated to receive Ice Cream Sandwich in early 2012, according to an [url="http://www.facebook.com/notes/htc/announcing-the-first-wave-of-htc-devices-to-receive-upgrades-to-ice-cream-sandwi/10150518462703084"]HTC statement. More specific timing info is expected to be released soon.
[/url]• HTC Sensation [UPDATED 12/15/11]: HTC's Sensation smartphone will be among the first HTC phones to get an Android 4.0 upgrade, according to the company. As of now, the Sensation is slated to get ICS in early 2012. A [url="http://mobilesyrup.com/2011/12/14/android-os-4-0-estimated-release-dates-for-the-bell-sensation-galaxy-sii-raider-and-optimus-lte/"]leaked document said to be from Bell suggests the Canadian version of the phone could be upgraded sometime in the month of February; Bell, however, has yet to confirm the validity of that date.
[/url]• HTC Sensation XE: Like the standard HTC Sensation model, the HTC Sensation XE is expected to get its Android 4.0 upgrade in early 2012, according to HTC.
• HTC Sensation XL: Like the standard HTC Sensation model, the HTC Sensation XL is expected to get its Android 4.0 upgrade in early 2012, according to HTC.
• HTC Vivid: The Vivid is on HTC's <a href="http://www.facebook.com/notes/htc/announcing-the-first-wave-of-htc-devices-to-receive-upgrades-to-ice-cream-sandwi/10150518462703084">list of devices scheduled for an early 2012 Android 4.0 upgrade.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

The sensation build was already leaked


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

seang said:


> *HTC hasnt ever said that the tbolt is going to get ICS.*
> 
> • HTC Amaze 4G: Ice Cream Sandwich is definitely headed to HTC's Amaze 4G phone, according to a statement released by HTC. The Amaze 4G should get its Android 4.0 upgrade in "early 2012," according to HTC.
> • HTC EVO 3D: HTC's EVO 3D is on the ICS shortlist, according to statements posted by both HTC and Sprint in early November. The phone is said to be in line for its Android 4.0 upgrade sometime toward the start of 2012.
> ...


I doubt they do also. Also on my first question, what i was meaning was the first HTC phone on VZ to get ICS. I guessing that before the tbolt ever gets ics is that it will have to be reverse engineered from the rezound.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm betting that they will release ICS, the phone is not 18 months old yet, so they have an obligation to release it


----------



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance on this but slayher had CM7 running on the tbolt using an RIL reverse engineered from the Froyo builds. Why can't the GB RIL be used for ICS?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

scottricketts said:


> Pardon my ignorance on this but slayher had CM7 running on the tbolt using an RIL reverse engineered from the Froyo builds. Why can't the GB RIL be used for ICS?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It also took a LONG time, and a LOT of work by Slayher to get that going. Engineering RIL from scratch isn't an easy thing to do, and I can't recall any other dev, except Xoom, attempting what Slayher did, to get us working AOSP.

Twisted Umbrella and Liquid are both getting close, but its going to be a little while longer before we see a stable release.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

MikeSpears said:


> I'm betting that they will release ICS, the phone is not 18 months old yet, so they have an obligation to release it


We're you around for the wait for Gingerbread? It took forever and promised dates came and went without a word.


----------



## AustinB3000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't they just use the RIL DroidVicious has for ICS MIUI for the ICS build?


----------



## seang (Jul 15, 2011)

read the 300+ pages in twisteds ICS dev thread. its not that easy.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

AustinB3000 said:


> Can't they just use the RIL DroidVicious has for ICS MIUI for the ICS build?


vicious used a miui ics build that still used the gingerbread framework and apps, which is what the ril is a part of, so it wasn't really any more difficult than his gb miui builds to port. The miui ics build honestly had very little different compared to the gb build beyond battery and ram management.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

AustinB3000 said:


> Can't they just use the RIL DroidVicious has for ICS MIUI for the ICS build?


It's not really ICS. It's parts of the framework.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> We're you around for the wait for Gingerbread? It took forever and promised dates came and went without a word.


I know what you mean. Ive been on the tbolt from release day 1. But I'm guessing that going from froyo to gingerbread was easy compared to gingerbread to ice cream

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to thunderbolt general.


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

AustinB3000 said:


> Can't they just use the RIL DroidVicious has for ICS MIUI for the ICS build?


He doesn't have full ics I think. Only partial code implemented.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> I know what you mean. Ive been on the tbolt from release day 1. But I'm guessing that going from froyo to gingerbread was easy compared to gingerbread to ice cream
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Further proving my point.


----------



## Tsukemono (Nov 17, 2011)

AustinB3000 said:


> Can't they just use the RIL DroidVicious has for ICS MIUI for the ICS build?


ICS MIUI isn't true ICS. It has ICS elements, from what I get, but isn't full blown ICS.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## donnyp1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if anything from the Incredible could work. It has everything working but camera. I just got my tbolt a week ago and love it. I ran the dinc ics and it really runs smooth with full working data and wifi and calls. mms was hit and miss, but its gotten better. Just curious as the phones are so close and all.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

donnyp1 said:


> I wonder if anything from the Incredible could work. It has everything working but camera. I just got my tbolt a week ago and love it. I ran the dinc ics and it really runs smooth with full working data and wifi and calls. mms was hit and miss, but its gotten better. Just curious as the phones are so close and all.


it has data because its not 4G that is the issue

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BBowermaster (Oct 1, 2011)

The Incredible doesn't have 4G, therefore, the key part, the radios, are not the same

Edit: oops, beaten


----------

